# Cheerscraper: skyscraper supporting their local teams or events



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Sometimes during large events you see huge images on the facade of skyscrapers in support of the local team of the event. Some skyscrapers have a special illumination plan where some of the windows are being blinded and some are left open, to be displayed as pixels which combine into a text or an image. Use this thread to post images of these cheersscrapers.


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

It doesnt do images, but The Empire State building always lights up its top to celebrate events or support local teams. :cheers:


----------



## Paper Ninja (Feb 7, 2008)

only a few crummy pictures
















http://weatherblog.dallasnews.com/archives/2010/02/looks-like-mother-nature-is.html


----------



## Phoenyxar (Mar 4, 2012)

It wasn't a local event (obviously) but it looks great I think, only 1 picture


----------



## TwinCities23 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Former tallest in Rotterdam celebrating the handing over of the royal crown, Queens face on the left, new king's one on the right.


----------



## Cerulean (Nov 26, 2007)

Menara Telekom, Kuala Lumpur is known for its fancy LED campaigns.

This one is promoting Malaysia's Independence Day.










Left to right: 5th, 1st and 4th Prime Ministers.

Celebrating Malaysia's 50th Independence Day.










Some other unidentified campaigns at the building:


----------



## Cerulean (Nov 26, 2007)

Menara Dato Onn, Kuala Lumpur is the headquarters of UMNO, the component political party of Barisan National which has ruled Malaysia since 1957.










Recently, the building undergone a massive makeover that enable the building to do a blanket LED display like these:

Coca Cola











Malaysia's Flag











UMNO's Flag


----------



## Cerulean (Nov 26, 2007)

Parliament Building, Kuala Lumpur.










One campaign - patriotism.


----------



## PinkFloyd (Jun 13, 2011)

US Bank Tower's crown lights up purple and gold when the Lakers are in the playoffs.


US Bank Tower Los Angeles Lakers Purple Gold by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


----------

